# Dish will have a portable DVR by this fall



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

ARCHOS Completes Strategic Alliance with EchoStar; Partnership Includes EchoStar Investment in ARCHOS and Brings Industry-Leading Portable Digital Video Recorder Products to EchoStar's DISH Network Customers

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20050623005017&newsLang=en


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Anthony said:


> ARCHOS Completes Strategic Alliance with EchoStar; Partnership Includes EchoStar Investment in ARCHOS and Brings Industry-Leading Portable Digital Video Recorder Products to EchoStar's DISH Network Customers
> 
> http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20050623005017&newsLang=en


this is old news it just says it complete


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup this news is almost 2 years old.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yup this news is almost 2 years old.


 Yeah - but it's finally happening. The PQ is pretty good, too.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I can't wait.


----------

